
5 Years Later, Jack Dorsey Tweets About Twitter’s Beginning - joshbert
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/13/twitters-beginning/
======
shadowsun7
Two reactions to this:

1) I love first looks at Twitter, since it's got such an emergent, gee-why-
didn't-I-think-of-that feel to it, but we already have some idea of what the
creation of Twitter was like
([http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/04/jack-
dor...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/04/jack-
dorsey-201104))

(Do remember that it took them 9 months to hit 100k accounts
[http://www.quora.com/Twitter-Growth-Traction/How-long-did-
it...](http://www.quora.com/Twitter-Growth-Traction/How-long-did-it-take-
Twitter-to-reach-100k-users?q=twitter+traction), and it was about a year
before _the_ SXSW that made them famous).

2) I find the quality of writing in this article really amusing. Siegler's
just repeating _everything_ that Dorsey says. Posting screenies of Dorsey's
tweets and removing all text would say the exact same thing.

------
Swizec
8 days of coding.

So what does this say about all those people looking for a sustainable
[technological] competitive advantage in a young startup?

~~~
karolisd
After those 8 days how long was it until Twitter "took off"?

------
harryh
What's interesting is how some of the decisions made in those first 8 days of
coding haunted twitter's technical architecture for years (and in some
instances still do).

------
aniobi
8 days To code Twitter he said!a wonderful example of "keep it simple, stupid"
principle.

------
DarrenLehane
I've literally just started coding my highest-potential product today. Exactly
five years later.

So I guess I have to finish in 8 days then!

